# Monster axles



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone ran these axles made by thecvman?


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Never even heard of them tell you the truth.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have heard of the CVman axles. Some have had good luck but others say stay away...like with everyone's product. I think there are a number of reviews out there...just have to look and take a head count on the good an bad reviews.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Everyone I have known that has bought his stuff says it's junk. One fella bought one and put it on his quad and it popped as soon as he took off. I would stay away but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

10-4. Dang I guess I have to start saving for some gorillas... so expensive


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

U could try rhino axles, around $189


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

montecarlo said:


> U could try rhino axles, around $189


X2. Rhinos are having good reviews and the price is way better. They are what I am going to when my time comes.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

rhino 660 axles will work ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no Rhino is a brand name, sold by SuperATV


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

321seavee said:


> rhino 660 axles will work ?


Lol, no they won't, super atv sells a brand of axles called "Rhino axles". Have good reviews and great price as well.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

montecarlo said:


> U could try rhino axles, around $189


 ive been running rhinos for a while with 2 '' lift and hd springs so got pretty good angle on them , they have held up well. been on 29.5 now on 31's will see how the do.


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm running them right now. Got a complete front axle from him for $100 for the brute and have had no problems yet with about 10 good hard runs.also have a friend with a foreman 450 running them with no problems yet and he has more hard runs on them then I care to remember lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

green750 said:


> I'm running them right now. Got a complete front axle from him for $100 for the brute and have had no problems yet with about 10 good hard runs.also have a friend with a foreman 450 running them with no problems yet and he has more hard runs on them then I care to remember lol.


Are you talking Rhinos or CVMan's?


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

green750 said:


> I'm running them right now. Got a complete front axle from him for $100 for the brute and have had no problems yet with about 10 good hard runs.also have a friend with a foreman 450 running them with no problems yet and he has more hard runs on them then I care to remember lol.


 
Yes which one are you talking about?


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

get rhino, 1 year no questions warrenty and $179 with forum discount!


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry cv man.


----------

